# [H] Painted Hordes Trollbloods UnitsPainted Hordes Trollbloods Krielston [W] $$$ EBAY



## dimitriale (May 9, 2009)

Painted Hordes Trollbloods Krielstone Bearer and Scribes

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130506755359#ht_649wt_1141


Painted Hordes Trollbloods Champions

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130506756071#ht_649wt_1141

Painted Hordes Trollbloods Troll Impaler

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130506757173#ht_649wt_1141

Painted Hordes Legion of Everblight Thagrosh

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130506758278#ht_753wt_1141


Painted Hordes Trollbloods Troll Axer

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130506792973#ht_649wt_1141


----------

